# Story driven rp people needed



## silverwuffamute (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm needing at least five to six role-players, for a big story driven roleplay that takes place in a future where the world is fading and resources are dwindling, a crew of these people will be sent to a decently discovered world in the far edges of the andromeda galaxy, but everything is not as it seems


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2018)

Oooh pick me


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 10, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Oooh pick me


Dm me and I can link the discord to you


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2018)

Ok I’ll do it In the morning


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 11, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Ok I’ll do it In the morning


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 12, 2018)

Bumped


----------



## CaptainAwoo (Sep 13, 2018)

Invite is invalid UwU


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 15, 2018)

CaptainAwoo said:


> Invite is invalid UwU


I'll send an unexpiring one




Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

hey. you still open for new people to join?


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> hey. you still open for new people to join?


Yes I am, reply to the link posted in an earlier message to join!


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> hey. you still open for new people to join?


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Nov 1, 2018)

Can I join in?


----------



## silverwuffamute (Nov 2, 2018)

Banjo Saturnus said:


> Can I join in?



Unfortunately the rp collapsed a while ago but I’m still alright to chat if that’s okay?


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Nov 2, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> Unfortunately the rp collapsed a while ago but I’m still alright to chat if that’s okay?


I'm always looking for new SFW RP partners if thats what you mean


----------



## silverwuffamute (Nov 3, 2018)

Banjo Saturnus said:


> I'm always looking for new SFW RP partners if thats what you mean


That’s fine by me


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 2, 2018)

Why does the plot sound so fimilar


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 5, 2018)

Hawkeye64 said:


> Why does the plot sound so fimilar


I have no idea


----------

